# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موقع مفيد للأطفال

## الوسادة

*موقع لتعليم الأطفال و تعريفهم بالفضاء 

http://spacekids.hq.nasa.gov/osskids/index.html


مع حبي

الوسادة 
*

----------

